# Armytek New Wizard: max. 1200 LED lumens



## kj75 (Jul 1, 2014)

http://www.armytek.com/new-wizard-new-opportunities.html


----------



## kj2 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Armytek Wizard update: max. 1200 LED lumens*

:twothumbs


----------



## meti (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Armytek Wizard update: max. 1200 LED lumens*

There's no pro version, i see... It's a shame...


----------



## cagenuts (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Armytek Wizard update: max. 1200 LED lumens*

Pity the low mode isn't that low. On my current Wizard Pro, the lowest setting is brilliant (not) for reading my Kindle.

I suppose this one isn't Pro but still.


----------



## kj75 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Armytek Wizard update: max. 1200 LED lumens*



cagenuts said:


> Pity the low mode isn't that low. On my current Wizard Pro, the lowest setting is brilliant (not) for reading my Kindle.
> 
> I suppose this one isn't Pro but still.



There you're right cagenuts. I'll keep my Wizard Pro. It's a non-pro version; cheaper with little more output


----------



## cagenuts (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Armytek Wizard update: max. 1200 LED lumens*

I'd be happy to forgo a few of the modes like strobe and beacon and other intermediates but at least keep the firefly mode.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Armytek Wizard update: max. 1200 LED lumens*

No firefly mode is a complete fail. 

I wonder if Armytek will FINALLY start working on v1.5 or v2.0 of the Wizard Pro for those of us that have owned them for a year now wanting replacements.


----------



## AbbyY (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Armytek Wizard update: max. 1200 LED lumens*

Indeed, a firefly mode is absolute necessary for a headlamp


----------



## kj75 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Armytek Wizard update: max. 1200 LED lumens*



AbbyY said:


> Indeed, a firefly mode is absolute necessary for a headlamp



+1
Hope Fenix reads this


----------



## RedForest UK (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Armytek Wizard update: max. 1200 LED lumens*

My new Wizard (warm white non-pro) arrived yesterday, along with a warm tiara A1, and I had time for some output and current measurements:

Armytek wizard warm (@3.9v):

Firefly1: 3 lumens 0.01a
Main 1: 40 lumens 0.09a
Main 2: 250 lumens 0.66a
Main 3: 550 lumens 1.75a
Turbo: 750 lumens 2.15a

This compares to these readings for my old cool white Wizard Pro:

Firefly1: Too low to measure
Firefly2: 6 lumens
Main 1: 40 lumens
Main 2: 110 lumens
Main 3: 200 lumens
Main 4: 430 lumens
Turbo: 880 lumens

Efficiency seems great, but mode spacing not so good (why is the highest main mode so much brighter whilst the turbo is actually lower?!?). I've also noticed a couple of UI changes from the v1 pro Wizard. Firstly, turbo mode can be memorized now. Secondly, although the manual describes how to do it (at least how you used to be able to; with a double click and hold on the 2nd click) it is no longer possible to temporarily access turbo mode from the main modes.

Could someone else confirm those UI changes are consistent with theirs too?


----------



## cagenuts (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Armytek Wizard update: max. 1200 LED lumens*

On my Wizard Pro (bought in April), you can access *turbo*
from any of the main modes by simply double clicking. No need to hold.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Armytek Wizard update: max. 1200 LED lumens*

Yeah I can double click to access turbo permanently (until another double click), but a neat feature I used to use on my Wizard pro was a double click and hold for momentary turbo mode, which when released dropped back to the previously used main mode. That's gone now despite being explained in the manual as if it's still possible.

I'm not too keen on able to memorize turbo either as the turbo modes can be quite close to the highest main mode (and basically the same after the first step down 20 mins in), meaning you can't always be sure what mode it's come on in unless you remember what was being used last time. Also, if switched on in turbo it's impossible to change modes via a press and hold without a double click first. Still, hopefully I'll get used to it.


----------



## cagenuts (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Armytek Wizard update: max. 1200 LED lumens*



RedForest UK said:


> a neat feature I used to use on my Wizard pro was a double click and hold for momentary turbo mode, which when released dropped back to the previously used main mode.



Ok I checked and that feature is available on mine which was purchased in April this year. I actually got the Special Edition High CRI 90 version and the tint is super warm.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Armytek Wizard update: max. 1200 LED lumens*



cagenuts said:


> Ok I checked and that feature is available on mine which was purchased in April this year. I actually got the Special Edition High CRI 90 version and the tint is super warm.



Dangit! This is just wrong! I already own 2 and now I have to get a third?
Where's that credit card?


----------



## cagenuts (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: Armytek Wizard update: max. 1200 LED lumens*

Heads up, Armytek have 10 (only) units with warm 90CRI LEDs per model of Wizard, Wizard Pro, Tiara A1 Pro and Tiara C1 Pro.

It's an awesome tint, quite yellow but not really.


----------



## tobrien (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: Armytek Wizard update: max. 1200 LED lumens*

so do y'all not recommend the 1200 lumen version Wizard Pro? I want momentary on and firefly modes for sure

*edit*: wait a minute, am I getting the Pro and non-Pro versions mixed up? Were there any changes between the 1010 lumen and 1200 lumen Wizard Pro models (CW, non-wide)?

I think I may be really mixed up now. Did the Pro model not change except with regards to batteries it can take and output???


----------



## Batou00159 (Sep 16, 2014)

*Re: Armytek Wizard update: max. 1200 LED lumens*



kj75 said:


> +1
> Hope Fenix reads this



+1 firefly is a good option that close to a face and eye's


----------



## svhunter (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: Armytek Wizard update: max. 1200 LED lumens*

Just got the wizard 'non pro' as a work light. So I went with the economy version. So far I like it just fine for my needs. One question. does this have a voltage indicator like the pro version has? the one that blinks to give the volts. or does this light not have this feature.


----------



## SubLGT (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: Armytek Wizard update: max. 1200 LED lumens*



svhunter said:


> Just got the wizard 'non pro' as a work light. So I went with the economy version. So far I like it just fine for my needs. One question. does this have a voltage indicator like the pro version has? the one that blinks to give the volts. or does this light not have this feature.



Good question. I have the same light. The manual says nothing about it. But the description on their website says it does have the "multicolor LED indication". We will just have to run down the battery and find out for ourselves I guess. How do you like the button? I like the placement, but not the feel of it. Other than that, I have no complaints.


----------



## cagenuts (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: Armytek Wizard update: max. 1200 LED lumens*



SubLGT said:


> How do you like the button? I like the placement, but not the feel of it. Other than that, I have no complaints.



Interesting that. I find the feel and placement of my Wizard Pro button to be the best out of all my lights. The most pathetic is the Fenix PD35.


----------



## svhunter (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Armytek Wizard update: max. 1200 LED lumens*



SubLGT said:


> Good question. I have the same light. The manual says nothing about it. But the description on their website says it does have the "multicolor LED indication". We will just have to run down the battery and find out for ourselves I guess. How do you like the button? I like the placement, but not the feel of it. Other than that, I have no complaints.



It's OK I wish it was a little easier to push but its probably better this way so it doesn't get triggered in my pocket without lockout activated.


----------

